# Carpal tunnel hydrodissection w/US guid- CPT



## LynnS.321 (Mar 28, 2011)

Does anyone have an idea for a CPT code for Carpal Tunnel hydrodissection with use of ultrasound guidance in the office?
Discription of procedure:
Mobilizing the nerve away from the deep surface of the flexor retinacullum by percutaneous hydrodisection, followed by fenestration and splitting the laminar layers of the flexor retinaculu,  performed in the offiice.  It is said injection and ultrasound equipment only used.  It is not an open procedure.  NEW TECHNIQUE.....
I appreciate anyone's help.
Thanks so much in advance.
Lynn


----------



## Barbaraw (Jul 28, 2011)

64721 , 76942-59


----------



## kathy500 (May 15, 2012)

So looking at the language of that coding it implies an open proceedure with layered closure. Hydrodissection is done with a needle requiring no closure. This makes me very hesitant to use this coing. Is there no other coding that is more appropriate?


----------



## JenLawson (May 15, 2012)

Given that this is a new technique there may not be a specific code that matches the procedure yet. The best code in this case is probably the unlisted procedure code found at the end of the nerve section 64999. Of course that will require submission of documentation as well.

Jen


----------

